# [SOLVED] G15 keys not working?



## badnecros (Sep 30, 2008)

So i just installed my antec 850w truepower quattro, power supply, and my G15 keyboard is being.... less than agreeable.

i can enter bios and setup no problem before windows loads, and once windows loads, the media keys work fine. however, the ASCII table keys are not working, nor are numloc/shift/caps/ etc... the keyboard was working earlier, and still works before windows has loaded.

i also went into my hardware folder, and it tells me the G15 keyboard is working fine. any help is appreciated 

i have downloaded new drivers,
replaced back to old 300W PS
rebooted
reinstalled driver
unplug/replug keyboard


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: G15 keys not working?*

Test it on another PC. 

Remove the Logitech software, reboot, and reinstall.

Only the standard keys are supported in the BIOS and without the software. For the G keys, multimedia keys, etc. to function, the Logitech software needs to be installed.


----------



## badnecros (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: G15 keys not working?*



Dogg said:


> Test it on another PC.
> 
> Remove the Logitech software, reboot, and reinstall.
> 
> Only the standard keys are supported in the BIOS and without the software. For the G keys, multimedia keys, etc. to function, the Logitech software needs to be installed.


Thats the problem.... as stated in the initial request, the standard ASCII keys are the keys that dont work. thats "ABC/123/,.?"


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: G15 keys not working?*

Sorry, misread.

Same reply still applies.

Boot into Safe Mode and test.

Uninstall the Logitech software and test.


----------



## badnecros (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: G15 keys not working?*



Dogg said:


> Sorry, misread.
> 
> Same reply still applies.
> 
> ...


tried all fixes given, and none work. my keys work in boot menu however, which is a curious situation. and repairing windows did not work either.


----------



## badnecros (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: G15 keys not working?*

so i am not sure what it was, but after the 24th time of rebooting my computer, and buying a new keyboard and mouse set, my keyboard is working  whatever happened, YAY 

thanks for all your attempts at helping


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: G15 keys not working?*

If it had worked in Safe Mode, then it would have been a Windows issue. As it didn't work in Safe Mode either, I'd suspect a faulty keyboard.


----------

